

Solar-powered catamaran goes around the world in 584 days - hristov
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-solar-powered-catamaran-goes-around-the-world-in-584-days-20120504,0,3621030.story

======
zbowling
Just think... soon they will make boats out of other sustainable power
sources. Maybe like wind or something else crazy like that.

~~~
nextparadigms
Or make solar-based weapons against pirates, with a big lens.

~~~
daniel-cussen
You know, I recently helped a friend find a large, but light and flexible,
plastic fresnel lens. You can make wood char and smoke instantly and light on
fire within seconds, it's really cool.

------
wazoox
In 2012, a sail boat went around the world in 45 days. Obviously sail will
remain more efficient for a while.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jules_Verne_Trophy>

~~~
dlokshin
Was a little baffled by this part,

"It would be an adventure and a statement. If he could do it, he would prove
to the world that there are other alternatives to powering sea travel besides
fossil fuels and wind. It would also demonstrate just what solar power is
capable of."

It didn't really prove anything ..

~~~
planetguy
_besides fossil fuels and wind_

And nuclear reactors and human rowers. Oh, and wood.

 _It would also demonstrate just what solar power is capable of_

Yep, pushing a huge expensive yacht around the world at an insanely slow
speed. Clap clap.

------
derda
They went a sunny-route through the panama-channel and not the route trough
Kap Horn and the Kap of good hope, which is normally taken by round the world
sailors. These routes have a high chance of storms, which come with clouds. 3
days of clouds would have rendered the boat unmanoeuvrable.

Nice experiment but solar powered boats are absolutely useless on high seas
and better, cheaper and a lot more ecological (a lot of energy goes in the
production of solar panels and batteries) alternatives (sailboats) have been
around for ages.

~~~
chime
Are you Dutch? Kap vs Cape seems to be a Dutch vs English thing.

~~~
relix
Kap is something else in Dutch, the correct Dutch word would be Kaap.

------
jakeonthemove
Sailing is still the best way to travel the oceans without using tons of
fuel... however, if it was possible to retrofit existing diesel-powered ships
with solar panels, that would be quite nice...

------
notaddicted
Twice as fast as Magellan!

~~~
planetguy
In fairness, Magellan didn't have the Panama or Suez canals, made rather a lot
of pitstops along the way, and died in the Philippines.

------
jebblue
This is a cool story, I wonder how long a non-stop trip would take though.

------
yummybear
Almost 2 mph. Whooosh!

~~~
bdunbar
If you want fast, fly a plane.

~~~
gloob
Or row.

------
rollypolly
Why is this boat considered a catamaran and not a trimaran?

~~~
borism
because centre hull isn't sitting in water, only glides over it. but you're
right, it isn't a true catamaran either. can't remember what is professional
jargon for such designs right now.

